# Partage a domicile



## Quigley (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Peut être que le sujet à déjà été évoqué, pourtant j'ai écumé le forum!

mon Mac : mac book pro connecté en Wifi, la connexion fonctionne
AT idem en wifi, et la connexion fonction

J'ai fait le partage à domicile sur itunes avec le même identifiant que celui sur l'AT. j'ai redémarré, bref.. l'AT ne retrouve pas du tout mon Mac, pourtant l'un et l'autre séparés fonctionnes.

J'ai vu qu'on pouvait prioriser les connexion éthernet wifi, mais j'ai que Wifi, et je ne vois pas comment prioriser dans l'AT.

bref je tourne en rond...

help me!! 
Merci d'avance


----------



## ouillou (29 Juin 2012)

J'ai eu le même soucis + perte de la fonction airplay sur itines et ipad., le tout en étant sur le m^me réseau wifi et le même compte apple.
Bref, j'ai été dans les fonctions partage à domicile de mes 3 machines (AT, PC et ipad) et j'ai rentré un mauvais identifiant et mot de passe apple, j'ai eu un message comme quoi le partage n'était pas possible (normal ...) et j'ai rerentré les bons= le partage a fonctionné et j'ai pu avoir sur mon AT la bibliothèque itunes de mon PC.

Allez comprendre .... mais si ça peut t'aider....


----------

